# Smoked Goose Approach



## oberst (Jan 9, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind about Canada geese is that they are excellent eating, and a lot of hunters don't really know what to do with the big birds.  Many "breast out" their birds, which is to say they cut the breast out (and skin them!!) and just throw away the huge legs and thighs.  Wow; just thinking about can cause depression, given how good those legs and thighs are.  If you know anyone who hunts geese regularly, chances are they will have extras and be happy to give some away to an appreciative person. Once they have your smoked goose, your supply is guaranteed!

I have been doing geese two ways, with a new approach this year. First approach is to cut up the bird; separate breasts and legs and thighs; so 6 pieces per bird.  Brine 8-12 hours.  Then smoke until done.  Out of the smoker goose is outstanding.  Of course the fatty skin has to be on the bird.  That fat with the meat is key.  Some will cut the fat away later to eat, which is fine, but don't smoke the bird without its skin if you can avoid it.  I'll cut the breasts into slices and freeze different portions.  This is a gift folks like to get!  This one went almost 7 hours.













goose breast.jpg



__ oberst
__ Jan 9, 2016






My new and second  approach is the same as the first, except that I don't cook the bird through.  The best possible flavor is hot out of the smoker, like just about anything else.  To achieve that I tried smoking for several hours (4-6); until the skin is browned some and the bird is partly cooked.  I stayed at 140-150.  Then I freeze the breast pieces.  The bird is still not cooked; after thawing I then cook the pieces at 400 degrees, usually for 20-24 minutes, depending on size of chunk.

Two things happen with this approach; the bird is sizzling out of the oven, and its smoked!  When I give away geese or ducks this way folks who don't smoke now get virtually the same result as if they were at my house when the birds came out of the smoker.  That's better than if I gave them a fully smoked and cooked bird that they just had to warm up (and probably overcook and dry out in the process).

The legs and thighs;  I trim these, and here is some of what results:













goose trimmings.JPG



__ oberst
__ Jan 9, 2016






These trimmings I have been grinding with venison for burgers.  (I chop and freeze the trimmings and grind them frozen.)  Man that does dress up a burger!  I mix the goose/duck trimmings at about 40%, and use a little hand burger press from Target and freeze them all pressed out.  A quick thaw and the burgers go in the pan with nothing else since the waterfowl fat melts right out to fry them in.

The remaining legs and thighs get grilled over and old Farberware grill (where a pan underneath catches the extra fat), and then they get pressure canned with cabbage or wild rice.  You don't have to grill them before canning, but if there is a lot of fat on the skin cooking it out first keeps your jars from getting too fatty.  These tougher cuts can beautifully.  I've had guys say the smoked canned goose legs rate a 10.  I'll do a canning piece sometime.  It's really fast and easy to do, and then your stuff isn't all frozen.

Just some thoughts on a smoking approach that allows folks to enjoy the benefits of a hot smoked meal, with only having to finish off the cooking part.  Similar to a smoked but uncooked sausage I guess.

Note that any trimmings used for hamburger, etc., are cut into very small pieces, so I can be sure no pellets sneak by.  Any place I see a pellet track I follow it and do my very best to eliminate all pellets.  That steel shot can break a tooth.  When I slice goose breast I slice it thin enough to accomplish the same thing.  

The brine I use:

4 cups apple juice (get the kind with no preservatives)

4 cups water

1/2 cup salt

1/3 cup orange juice

1/2 cup maple syrup

After you dissolve salt in warm water add other stuff (syrup first as the warm water will clean off your measure) and chill and add birds.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 9, 2018)

oberst said:


> One thing to keep in mind about Canada geese is that they are excellent eating, and a lot of hunters don't really know what to do with the big birds.  Many "breast out" their birds, which is to say they cut the breast out (and skin them!!) and just throw away the huge legs and thighs.  Wow; just thinking about can cause depression, given how good those legs and thighs are.  If you know anyone who hunts geese regularly, chances are they will have extras and be happy to give some away to an appreciative person. Once they have your smoked goose, your supply is guaranteed!
> 
> I have been doing geese two ways, with a new approach this year. First approach is to cut up the bird; separate breasts and legs and thighs; so 6 pieces per bird.  Brine 8-12 hours.  Then smoke until done.  Out of the smoker goose is outstanding.  Of course the fatty skin has to be on the bird.  That fat with the meat is key.  Some will cut the fat away later to eat, which is fine, but don't smoke the bird without its skin if you can avoid it.  I'll cut the breasts into slices and freeze different portions.  This is a gift folks like to get!  This one went almost 7 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi! New member here. I read this post and have looked everywhere for a post on canning the goose legs! Could you please post or message me on the process you use? A friend just dropped a bunch at my house!  They are skinned so figure on wrapping them with bacon before smoking but also want to can the smoked result. Please help!


----------



## oberst (Sep 9, 2018)

I smoke the legs for 4-5 hours; a good hickory smoke in my MES 30. I have the smoker up to 170 by the time I quit. I don’t measure the internal temp because I’m canning anyway.  I’ve never done skinned legs but they should still turn out fine. Off the smoker I put them in wide mouth pint jars packed as full as I like. I don’t fill with water or any other liquid. I do like to put a couple tablespoons of wild rice in and 4 tablespoons of water for a full meal and a few morel mushrooms I dried but that’s just an example  of the possible options. I process at 10 pounds presssure for 65 minutes.  I like legs and thighs with the skin on as it picks up the smoke nicely and I like the fatty taste. But if you smoke them with bacon wrapped I’ll be interested in how that turns out.


----------



## oberst (Sep 9, 2018)

Few folks pick geese, or ducks for that matter. Here’s what a perfectly picked bird looks like.  When this comes off the smoker it is a sight to behold, and an outstanding meal.


----------



## oberst (Sep 9, 2018)

More specifically:


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 9, 2018)

thanks for the quick reply. Should I brine them before smoking? And debone after smoking or do you grill after smoking and then debone.


----------



## oberst (Sep 9, 2018)

Shoot forgot; I usually brine overnight. Probably do less without the skin. Like 8 hours perhaps. I don’t debone. Just pack the legs in the jars after smoking.  I grilled them some after smoking when they had a real fatty skin to cook off some of the fat but without the skin don’t think I’d bother.


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok. So I wrapped each leg in a full piece of applewood flavored bacon (cheap from Wal-Mart). Then grilled them at about 250 and then transferred to roast pan. Poured over a quart container of spiced apple cider ($1.50 Wal-Mart) and a quart of water.  Covered with foil and baked at 300 for 3 hours. Pulling off bones and it is juicy and tasty. Ready to bottle and can it now. My son is going to smoke the other 2 dozen legs. I'll let you know how that works. Not quite sure what to put in with meat to can it... like juice or mixture of bbq sauce and juice?  Any ideas?


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 11, 2018)

forgot to mention they I brined then first in the spiced apple cider, orange juice, salt  and maple syrup. They are skinless so was really glad I used the bacon.


----------



## oberst (Sep 11, 2018)

Don’t know that I’d add anything. But you could try a jar with bbq or any other ideas for future reference. Keep an eye out for bbs; I always carefully examine every piece in as much detail as possible to pick them out.


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 12, 2018)

Canning went well. I deboned them and with 28 legs I got 10 pint jars of meat. I put 1/2 tsp salt in each jar and 1/4 cup juice in each. I really packed the meat into the jars. Another time I'd add more juice. Meat not dry exactly but bits in the liquid are better. Processed at 10lbs pressure for 75 minutes. Flavor is excellent. Tastes and texture like dark turkey meat. Definitely would do again.


----------



## oberst (Sep 12, 2018)

I really like the flexibility that canning offers. You want chopped smoked goose in a salad or stew and it takes seconds to add it; no long drawn out thawing period, and no chance of freezer burn either.  A tough kind of meat, like goose legs, really works well. I’ve wondered about wild turkey legs too; most guys throw those away but canned I bet they would be good.


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 12, 2018)

I bet so too. Meat now is not tough at all though I could certainly tell the difference between young any old geese when deboning. I'll post again after we do the smoked goose. Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 12, 2018)

When I would work in the Northern Midwest I was amazed at all the Canadian geese and how you can basically walk up to so many.  We don't get them like that down here in TX.  You may see a few but not like 3 dozen walking around near you.
I was amazed at how many people did NOT hunt or eat them.  I was told buy a guy in WI that the best way was to just grind and make sausage from them but I was a little skeptical thinking there had to be other good ways to deal with them.

I wish I could easily get my hands on a few of them birds to do like you guys are doing.  
I'm wondering if I could go to a park with a body of water club some with shotgun and call it duck/goose hunting :P

Good luck hunting guys and keep it up!


----------



## CookinQ (Sep 12, 2018)

My son smoked them. 2 hrs at 225. Says they're good and fall off the bone so we'll can those tomorrow.


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 12, 2018)

Not goose but duck I've stuffed with sauerkraut and smoked, oh yeah!


----------

